# Big News!



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Apparently there will be some big news from cvpcs. Speculation is that its CM for our beloved DX. So, what does that mean for us? Surely not the same functionality as on a phone with an unlocked bootloader, right?

Stomped from my DX


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

nenolod sniped cvpcs with a tranq dart and is trolling from cvpcs's computer.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya it would seem like he probably haz a working version of cm running. It would be the base of many roms. And it would have the same advantages of any other device running cm. Most devs use cm as a base for their roms so I would imagine we could see some more devs jump back on the x and build from cm.


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Ya it would seem like he probably haz a working version of cm running. It would be the base of many roms. And it would have the same advantages of any other device running cm. Most devs use cm as a base for their roms so I would imagine we could see some more devs jump back on the x and build from cm.


Great! Thanks for the info. I was wondering what kind of awesomeness this would bring us.

Stomped from my DX


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Moto framework would forever be gone!









I thought cm required custom kernals tho?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

No custom kernel. The kernel is a minor issue. The og Droid runs the same kernel as the Droid x. I believe its a matter of source code which cvpcs has written all of.


----------

